# Attaching single step to deck frame



## NotSirius (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi everyone.

Is it possible to secure a single step to a deck's frame instead of using a concrete pad/footings to support it from below (see attached image)? I'm using Diamond Piers <link removed> to support the deck, and I would prefer not to pour 4' footings just for a single step. The deck is only 15" off the ground, and the joists are 12".

Thanks.


----------



## NotSirius (Jul 16, 2013)

I found a similar technique here http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/tips/cantilevered-deck-step.aspx, but it's from 2004. So, it may not be code compliant at this point. Has anyone here done anything even similar?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm not sure why you wouldn't want to pour a little pad for that single step to sit on. It's just a few sacks.


----------



## NotSirius (Jul 16, 2013)

My understanding of the code is that the pad has to be supported by footings down to the frost line (42in). Is this not true? There are actually 4 steps, so I'd like to avoid all the extra cement work.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

The American Wood Council's "Prescriptive Residential Wood Deck Construction Guide (DCA6)" does have a requirement that all stairs/steps are supported with a frost foundation. See page 19 for requirement and page C10 for commentary. Hope I got that right ....

This guide is not code unless it has been adopted by the AHJ. Now whether local building officials require the frost foundation is up to them but I did have one that required it. DCA6 has been adopted as code in Massachusetts.

Also note this was updated for June 2013 because of the change in design values for southern pine.


----------



## NotSirius (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Gary. I'm going to submit the plan without footings and hope for the best. I found another, more recent, article that describes the cantilevered step approach in more detail (http://www.deckmagazine.com/staircases/suspended-stairs.aspx).


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Post #2, an Inspector can flunk that one for uneven step heights.


----------



## NotSirius (Jul 16, 2013)

Good point. Although, that bottom gap may have been exaggerated for illustration purposes.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> I'm not sure why you wouldn't want to pour a little pad for that single step to sit on. It's just a few sacks.


I stand by this^^^! 

I cant imagine being required to pour a 4' deep footing to support one single little step. 

Asinine it is. :whistling2:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

NotSirius said:


> Good point. Although, that bottom gap may have been exaggerated for illustration purposes.


There is a 1.5 inch difference in the step height before you look at the gap.


----------



## NotSirius (Jul 16, 2013)

Adding full frost footings may sound like overkill, but I have proof right in my backyard that it may be necessary. The original deck, which was built 25 years ago, had that exact setup under the old single step. The slab sank about 2 inch on one side and lifted about the same amount on the other side.


----------



## NotSirius (Jul 16, 2013)

Oso, I see what your saying now, but wouldn't the difference just be the thickness of the decking (~1") ?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Assuming 2x decking, the difference is 1.5 inch.


----------

